# Pygocentrus Piraya



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

Update aquarium, new photos and video. Here's my Piraya yellow, he is three years old and is 9.1 inches in 55 gallons. Enjoy the video


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

peek a boo


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

VERY NICE SETUP


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice pic.


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you all, my friends


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

what substrate is that?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

See how amazing a 55gl looks when its done right! , im loving your setup and more importantly that beast piraya !


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

superbite: it's german and it's like Manado jbl substrat but is more cheap

Thank you


----------

